# Romsey @ The South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show Broadlans Park, Romsey



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The South Coast Caravan & Motorhome Show Broadlans Park, Romsey in Romsey, Hampshire starting 07/04/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=945

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks

If you book your stay before *1st March 2017* you will receive a *10%* discount from your total booking cost. Just use *Promo Code MC17* at the online check out.

Can't be bad so get booking soon folks

Jacquie


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It appears we are going to have a very select few at Romsey in April. Could those who have booked please confirm, assuming they received the email with the confirmation link in the first place of course
Appletree have released more information for the show, the entertainment looks good and a fair list of exhibitors.
http://www.appletree-exhibitions.co.uk/7th-april-romsey-2017.html


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------

